# Alpine 7902 DIN input cable



## Agent13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello,

My 7902 had three DIN connectors on the back of it. Two of them are front and rear male outputs and the third one is a female input. Is it possible to purchase a DIN to 3.5mm adapter and use the input on the 7902 for my phone? The owners manual does not go into any detail about the input connector.

Anyone have knowledge on the 7902 input connector?

Here is the adapter I am looking at: Alpine Car Radio Stereo 8 Pin M Bus DIN Cable Cord to 3 5mm Mini Jack Aux in MP3 | eBay

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Alpine 4095. Has left and right channel inputs, remote in and pause out. Used to connect an aux input to the 7902. Pretty sure that +12v needs to be applied to the remote in to select the aux input. Doesn't appear to be present on the cable you linked, not that it couldn't be added though.


----------

